# 2.5L VW Jetta 2005.5 MILES 75k (upper timing chain)



## powellb (Sep 14, 2011)

Adjuster, sprocket, bolts chain, rail, tensioner, gaskets 
780$. No start conditions. check engine light. replaced spark plugs and air filter.
DID NOT CORRECT THE MISS FIRING AT IDLE.
Several days later stranded.

More details forth coming.
eom


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you asking for help or just telling a story?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

powellb said:


> Adjuster, sprocket, bolts chain, rail, tensioner, gaskets
> 780$. No start conditions. check engine light. replaced spark plugs and air filter.
> DID NOT CORRECT THE MISS FIRING AT IDLE.
> Several days later stranded.
> ...


what do we do with this?


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

are we being prepped for a DIY?


----------



## powellb (Sep 14, 2011)

*DIY - not forthing coming (like the comment though) RE 2.5L 2005.5*

Picked the vehicle up yesterday from local VW shop. I was going take the parts and photograph them, and post the images. But all the parts are warranty - i was only able to view them. The sprockets 2each 1) 07K-109-571-D 2) not listed in parts list - appeared normal though a machanic said it is the tensionor that has been causing problems with the skipped timing.

Scan 5051B - P1340: cam / crank incorrect correlation.

Parts List:
07K-109-083-F Adjuster
07K-109-571-D Sprocket
06E-109-281-A Bolt
N-910-502-02 Bolt
07K-109-231-A CHAIN
07K-109-514-D RAIL
07K-109-510-B TENSIONER
07K-109-217-E TENSIONER
07K-103-235-A GASKET
07K-103-483-B GASKET
07K-109-345 GASKET
D-174-003-A2 SEALANT
07K-109-163-A RING
07K-121-149 WASHER

Towing 155.00

Closing:
COST: 938.66
Engine now idles very very smoothly - gas mileage improved 3 to 4 miles per gal!

zumzumzum!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't our motor interference type? Glad you didn't bend valves and all that! It would have been cheaper to buy a used engine though...

Hind sight's 20/20 right!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Isn't our motor interference type? Glad you didn't bend valves and all that! It would have been cheaper to buy a used engine though...
> 
> Hind sight's 20/20 right!


lol, newer engine+lower miles+BETTER engine= around same price...

but, congrats, i guess


----------



## powellb (Sep 14, 2011)

*Owners manual*

I don't see anywhere in the owners manual where you need to change the timing chain at 60k miles.



see link below:

*http://autorepair.about.com/od/glossary/ss/timin-belt-inf2_8.htm*

2.5L is interfence type. hmmm.

Two things that were noticable: Check engine light but more concerning to the driver would the low idle misfire. Added note: VW did pay 50%.

14k miles out of warrenty.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

powellb said:


> Picked the vehicle up yesterday from local VW shop. I was going take the parts and photograph them, and post the images. But all the parts are warranty - i was only able to view them. The sprockets 2each 1) 07K-109-571-D 2) not listed in parts list - appeared normal though a machanic said it is the tensionor that has been causing problems with the skipped timing.
> 
> Scan 5051B - P1340: cam / crank incorrect correlation.
> 
> ...


:thumbdown: for spending money on fixing your car but :thumbup: cause you don't have to worry about timing chain failure for another 60,000mi :beer:


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> :thumbdown: for spending money on fixing your car but :thumbup: cause you don't have to worry about timing chain failure for another 60,000mi :beer:


The parts were replaced with new parts. The design issue was fixed. 

You should be able to get at least 150K with out issue with properly made timing parts. . . .


----------



## Kelly35244 (Sep 25, 2011)

*How did you VW to pay 50%*



powellb said:


> Added note: VW did pay 50%.
> 
> 14k miles out of warrenty.


I'm having the same problem with my 2005 Jetta 2.5 (65,000 miles). The dealer gave me estimate of nearly $2600 to fix it.

How did you get VW to agree to pay 50%?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Kelly35244 said:


> I'm having the same problem with my 2005 Jetta 2.5 (65,000 miles). The dealer gave me estimate of nearly $2600 to fix it.
> 
> How did you get VW to agree to pay 50%?


$2600?! just buy a 07+ engine for less than $1000 and never worry about the issue again.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> $2600?! just buy a 07+ engine for less than $1000 and never worry about the issue again.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Easy for you to say. it's not like you ever did tha. . . .

O wait 


Na, in all seriousness. That is the smartest option!


----------



## powellb (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelly35244 said:


> I'm having the same problem with my 2005 Jetta 2.5 (65,000 miles). The dealer gave me estimate of nearly $2600 to fix it.
> 
> How did you get VW to agree to pay 50%?



I spoke with the service manager: Point 1 (loyal to your dealer had the car towed there.)
Point 2 (Bought the car there)
 Point 3 (had the oil changed once there) in 2007.
Some maintenance history.
(they new all this already from the vehicle db)

Told him i didn't have the money and needed some relief on the bill.
ps. it would have been ~ 1500 for the total bill.

Love my jetta! my next vehicle will be a jetta too.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

powellb said:


> I don't see anywhere in the owners manual where you need to change the timing chain at 60k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could be wrong, but I think this is for the older 2.5's, like in the audis and eurovans that had timing belts. this page doesnt mention anything about timing chains.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

On another note, I thought I'd post up this picture of a new chain next to a stretched chain. The photo doesnt really show how much its stretched, but if you compare the links, you'll definitely notice.
looks to be only 1 or 2mm, but that can definitely cause it to slip and jump time.


----------



## Whistleteeth (Oct 11, 2011)

*My 2005 2.5L Jetta "stretched" story.*

Just brought in my 2005 Jetta for a recall on the ignition coils. 2 weeks later the timing chain has "stretched". Only 38,000 miles on the car but because it's 1 month after the 6 year 60,000 mile waranty they won't fix it. One month! Worst car company I've ever dealt with. Googled my problem and have found several class actionlaw suits against VW for the same or similar issues over the years. Pathetic. They want something like $3,ooo to fix it. As if I even want the car anymore. No one I know will not know this problem. 6 years 1 month 38,000 miles! I'm calling my Congresswoman, California has some pretty tough lemon laws.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wasnt it 5 years?


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

guess i lucked out....76k, started having some noise in the area of the timing chain. lucky i have CPO coverage till 94k. covered by warranty.

but i noticed i have slight misfire at idle before the work.....and still have it afterwards.....VW says they cant fix it unless it causes a check engine light which it doesnt.....but if you hook the 5051 machine up to it and view the value blocks you can see the misfires but its not enough to pop the light on.....

btw new plugs (vw oem about 1k on them), New coils.....plus new timing chain and all.


----------



## langepd (Jul 29, 2013)

*same timing issue 74k mile*

I have the same problem ~ very surprising to me ~ I thought VWs were more reliable than this  I read a post about putting in an 07 or newer engine ~ they are not plagued w this problem? Is it a direct swap or is there needed computer and sensor changes? Thank you for the input!


----------

